# Samen Schwertlilie jetzt vorziehen ?



## Piddel (21. Dez. 2010)

Hallo an die Pflanzenexperten,

habe bei 456 Samen von der gelben Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie ersteigert.    Und nun meine Frage:  

Kann man die Samen in der Wohnung schon jetzt "vorziehen" und dann die Pflänzchen ( wenn welche kommen ) im Frühjahr raussetzen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Digicat (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Samen  Schwertlilie jetzt vorziehen ?*

Servus Peter

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dieses Thema weiter ....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Samen  Schwertlilie jetzt vorziehen ?*

Hi Peter,

in der Wohnung ausäen und da dann so einfach wachsen lassen geht bei __ Iris und allen anderen Kaltkeimern nicht. Sie brauchen kalte Temperaturen damit die Keimruhe gebrochen wird. Ausäen und gleich raus ins kalte Winterwetter klappt aber auch nicht, denn Frost bewirkt gar nichts (z.B die Samen ins Eisfach legen ist sinnlos). Du kannst sie zwar jetzt gleich aussäen, mußt sie dann aber erst mal 2 Wochen feucht halten (die Samen müssen eine gewisse Zeit gequollen sein damit Kälte wirksam werden kann) . Erst danach kannst Du die Aussaatgefäße im Kühlschrank deponieren (für 2-3 Monate). Mitunter fangen sie in der Zeit schon im Kühlschrank an keimen, dann rausholen und hell, aber nicht direkt im geheizten Wohnzimmer aufstellen. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Hexe_Mol (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Samen  Schwertlilie jetzt vorziehen ?*



und sollte das mit dem "aus samen ziehen" gar nicht klappen, darfst du dich gerne im frühjahr bei mir melden, ich habe von der gelben sumpfiris mehr als genug.


----------



## Piddel (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Samen  Schwertlilie jetzt vorziehen ?*

Moin,

@Frank: Ein dickes Dankeschön für deine ausführliche Hilfe! Mit soviel Aufwand hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Ich werde deiner Beschreibung auf jeden Fall folgen 

@Anja: Komme sehr gern auf dein Angebot zurück - Danke schonmal vorab.

Brauche für ja meinen geplanten "Medi"-Teich reichlich neue Pflanzen und da kommt jede Hilfe recht. Habe gestern eine Pflanzliste erstellt und Preise verglichen und da kommt schon was zusammen. Werde im Frühjahr im Forum einen Aufruf zur Pflanzenjagd stellen.


----------



## Annett (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Samen  Schwertlilie jetzt vorziehen ?*

Hallo Peter.

Ich habe die Irissamen samt ihrer Schale einfach über Winter draußen stehen gelassen... so spart man Platz und Schmutz im Kühlschrank. Wenn das da draußen nicht reicht, um die Keimruhe zu brechen, dann weiß ich es auch nicht. 

Aber: Nicht alle __ Iris-Samen keimen im ersten Jahr.... da kommt immer mal was nach.

Edit: Ergebnis 


Iris und Sumpfvergißmeinnicht beim Stelldichein.


----------

